# South Africa Lesbian Dies During Corrective Rape



## abujagirl (Aug 18, 2014)

News24 has reported the story of an 18-year old South African lesbian, Grace Makau has been found dead after she was raped and strangled with wire and a shoelace and a hosepipe had been shoved into her mouth.

Already, a 24-year-old man has been arrested in connection to the murder and will appear in the Venterdorp Magistrate’s Court on Monday. 

Makau's cousin who spoke to the press said, her family knew she was a lesbian and were devastated by her murder. 

#news24 #lesbian


----------



## Vunderkind (Aug 18, 2014)

What in God's name is 'corrective rape'?


----------



## wazobiaplus (Aug 18, 2014)

absolutely sickening


----------



## LequteMan (Aug 18, 2014)

Mon Dieu!


----------



## phealip (Aug 19, 2014)

Vunderkind said:


> What in God's name is 'corrective rape'?


LOL! I think it's better experienced than explained. Declare thyself gay and corrective measures shall be carried out on thee by the global corrective team. I heard they are positioned in every country.


----------



## LequteMan (Aug 19, 2014)

phealip said:


> LOL! I think it's better experienced than explained. Declare thyself gay and corrective measures shall be carried out on thee by the global corrective team. I heard they are positioned in every country.




What if its a guy? Will some women give him a "corrective rape"?


----------



## phealip (Aug 19, 2014)

Lequte said:


> What if its a guy? Will some women give him a "corrective rape"?


As already 'exampled' in my non-chauvinistic reply, yes they will Sire.


----------



## LequteMan (Aug 19, 2014)

What a solution. 

So what all straight guys have to do in is lie in order to get laid. Interesting. Interesting country.


----------

